# fatty or what w/qview



## morkdach (Jun 29, 2008)

not to sure bout this one mama was out ta sams and found a jar of large green olives but not stuffed with pimintos but stuffed with penoes oh wow them were kick *** so today she took a pound of ground beef mex cheese olives and noonday onions and said here smoke this well i took no pics thinking the worst but its hard to screw up a fatty.
well it come out wow now what ta call it any idears.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 29, 2008)

Do you have a period key on your puter??  lol
Looks good whatever it is....


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 29, 2008)

Could just call it great looking grub 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  cause it looks great


----------



## morkdach (Jun 29, 2008)

no i had it fixed no more pms out this won


----------



## moltenone (Jun 30, 2008)

how was it ?


mark


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks good Terry.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 30, 2008)

How about calling it a Fat Loaf? Looks good and I'm sure it tasted great. Congrats.


----------



## morkdach (Jun 30, 2008)

this went over great with coworkers they called it stuffed olive meatloaf i think we can do better dont ya'll


----------



## ck311 (Jun 30, 2008)

nice fatty, this gives me ideas with wrapping onions on the out side of the fatty.


----------



## richtee (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd have to say it's still a Fatty... but it sure looks tasty. LOVE those olives! Look for 'em with bleu cheese or garlic clove centers  YUMMY..or in my case  anchovy filling  heh  :{)


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 30, 2008)

Yep, it be a fatty... and looks tasty too!




We're kinda partial to the garlic and jalapeno stuffed olives... never last long around here...

Bill


----------



## morkdach (Jun 30, 2008)

garlic stuffed olives sounds good were do ya find them.


----------



## stacks (Jun 30, 2008)

A Fatty, by any other name......
Looks great!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice job. Thats the way to create, let the imagination run wild.
Is there any left for me to try that one?


----------



## morkdach (Jun 30, 2008)

^sure come on over n bring a cold one or 6


----------

